# What could it be?



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

About a month ago I posted on here about Nellie choking/coughing after drinking water and thought maybe it was Kennel cough which it wasn't! Well, the choking is still going on and getting worse and after antibiotics didn't work Nellie now has to go into the vets on Monday for the day and have an X-ray and a camera put down her throat  The vet doesn't know what could be wrong so just a waiting game I guess. Nellie is happy in herself other then the choking. I'm dreading leaving my baby there all day!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Nellie & you! 
I do remember you posting about this, as Ralph did the cough thing, but only when drinking from the hose pipe in the summer. 
I hope she's ok and they can sort it quickly, painlessly, & cheaply!!
Does it bother Nellie much? Is she distressed or in discomfort from it? X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks Tracey. Nellie doesn't seem in discomfort with it but now and again seems to choke or gasp for breath for a minute or two which is scary!! She will also choke/cough if she is running around for too long...so obviously something isn't right. I'm a little worried how much this will cost but I have Pet Plan so hopefully it will be covered xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fingers crossed, will be thinking of you on Monday, let us know how nellies doing with updates xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Will do. Thank you  I have just been doing my own research on internet (as you do) and think it may be a thing called reverse sneezing! I'll mention it to the vet on Monday x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Some short snouted dogs do a funny wheeze/gasp/snort/sneeze thing. Hopefully it is something like that for it is normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Nellie I hope they will find out what is wrong with her. I know how you feel as I had my scare with Molly last weekend when she had a seizure. She had to stay at the vets for 3 hours for observation and for x-rays and blood work. 

I will be praying for you and Nellie:hug:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well as long as its not serious I'm sure you don't mind what it is, reverse sneezing is bizarre - does that mean you have to say "uoy sselb" each time she does it!!  x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope all goes well and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm pretty sure Dudley had this (reverse sneezing) back in the spring, I also first thought it was kennel cough, it can sometimes be caused by a loose pallet but in Dudleys case I think it was from some pollen or something he had a reaction from, as a friend said she had a dog that did it in the spring, doesn't seem to bother them otherwise. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you, poor Nellie.
Does she ever burp water up after drinking?
Hoping and pray that the vet finds nothing seriously wrong with the beautiful Nellie.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone  I'm hoping it's Reverse sneezing and a soft/loose pallet which can either correct itself or be treated quite easy. She's absolutely fine in herself and eating well so I'm not too worried at the moment! Well maybe a little...not sure she will be ok with me leaving her though  xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Well as long as its not serious I'm sure you don't mind what it is, reverse sneezing is bizarre - does that mean you have to say "uoy sselb" each time she does it!!  x


Haha you do make me laugh :laugh: xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Poor you, poor Nellie.
> Does she ever burp water up after drinking?
> Hoping and pray that the vet finds nothing seriously wrong with the beautiful Nellie.


Thank you! She doesn't burp up water just chokes as though it has gone down the wrong way x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hugs and kisses from Sami and Carley for a clear diagnosis!! Will be thinking of you! XXOO


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It is terrible having to leave them, and I am sure the day will go much quicker for Nellie than you. A previous dog I had, had paralysed larynx, and coughed after drinking water, but also used to reguritate the water and his bark was affected. Good luck Monday, looking forward to hearing all is well.


----------

